# Equipment Help



## Taleu (Mar 7, 2012)

I've always been without any stomp boxes and all that jazz,  but I've always wondered how to achieve a shoegaze-y/dream pop kind of sound like My Bloody Valentine, Ride, Asobi Seksu, Swallow, etc.

What kind of equipment do I need would you say? o.o Specific suggestions?


----------



## NotJonGreco (Apr 4, 2012)

Generally they're probably playing through an overdriven fender tube amp. That's really the tone you're looking for. However, you can probably achieve pretty close rogue tone you're looking for with a single stomp box. What's your budget look like? 

I guess I should have qualified that whole statement by saying that I work at a music store dealing in mid range to high end gear, some boutique amps and pedals. Tell me your budget and I'll recommend something! Also, what kind of guitar and amp are you currently using?


----------



## Oly (Apr 20, 2012)

Use a lot of reverb, and get a good delay pedal for endless fun(can't go wrong with something Boss, also Line6's DL4 is an amazing box.) some kind of modulation is hand too, flangers, chorus, phasers, wah pedal, even just an EQ pedal to change the tone(common use is a top end boost for solos)

but yeah the real key is in the amp if you want to get really close to that tone. if you want to experiment more, try other tube amps, but I'd definitely avoid solid state or digital modelling for this sort of sound.


----------



## NotJonGreco (Apr 21, 2012)

If you're looking to spend more than just a little, look into the keeley modded boss ds-1. Also, if you're looking for a new amp and can't afford a fender tube amp, check out the peavey classic 30. Great amp for cleans and that fuzzed overdrive.


----------

